# Low/No Hot Water Pressure after changing Elements



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, and as a PS, everything worked fine right before I had to replace the elements.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

possibly the cold water valve above the tank broke when you shut it off common with gate valves. Also clean all your aireators


----------



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

nothing to do with aerators (sp), trust me, and because this place is a trailer, in a park, it has a main shut off, 1/4 turn shut off, water does rush into the tank, and does come out the hot side, the tubing is old skinny i would say copper. I know it might need to be replaced, but I am selling this place in about 2 months, and cant really afford to even DYI new plumbing to just the 3 water outlets. Before I changed the things out initially, I had good pressure, even when the bad elements werent working. 

Also, I have left the tub hot water open, and since I put the CLR in, i am geting a green drip. am going to drain some out of the bottom of the thign in a minute... yeah its late, and i am determined!


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

*Maybe*

Broken Anode??? Causing the water heater to have to be full before any water comes out... you would get a little hot water and then cold till it gets below anode break and then when it fill up enough you get cold water??? Say maybe because of the no cold water part


----------



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

Doc, if that is the case, how do you fix that?

On my hot water heater, there are the 2 pipes off the top, cold/main water in, hot water out. No valves. And when I take those hoses of, cold water in pipes definately works, (trust me!:laughing, and the hot water out works also, ( I turned on the breaker), so, it IS piping hot water out from the heater, BUT, there is nothing coming out anywhere now. The bath tub is trying to drip a little (I have since turned off the breaker, since it had a high pitched whining noise coming from the water heater), and really, there is no reason the thing is not "filled" .... I would have thought since everything was good before the original problems started, and that I put the CLR in, that I would see some results, other than some green stuff on the tub, from a drip. 

I am about to do a partial drain, meaning I am going to connect the hose to the outlet at the bottom, drain for a minute with the water main on, to shoot out any crazy stuff, and then turn off the main for a minute or so, and turn it back on.....


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you taken out the Driptude for the Cold Water? This should be long enough to put the Cold water on the Bottom of the tank.... Hot water outlet Pipe should go in the tank... I would say a about 12 -14 inches... Only way to check is to pull them out and see if they look like they are broken. 

I always flush water heaters when I am doing a Job... I teach the homeowners and I explain I believe with all my heart it WILL extend the life of the water Heater


----------



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

ok, I drained the foam from the clr out, got cold water pressure in bathroom sink again, have partial hot water pressure in sink, tub is a steady slow stream, but well, its still a trickle. Still no water from hot water side of kitchen sink. 
I am keepin the bath tub hot water open when I go to bed, and the breaker off for the heater. 

I really hope to wake up to some good responses, I just need more details than a generalization, please.

Thanks


----------



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

Problem with looking for the tubes. I took off the metal flex pipes off the top, and no obvious ways to check for the anode or tube. Looks like maybe the connection threaded pipes might be able to be taken out from the top, but not a wise choice I would think.


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

Soory I am stumped and will need to try to figure this out... This is why

ok, I drained the foam from the clr out, got cold water pressure in bathroom sink again, have partial hot water pressure in sink, tub is a steady slow stream, but well, its still a trickle. Still no water from hot water side of kitchen sink. 
I am keepin the bath tub hot water open when I go to bed, and the breaker off for the heater. 
 
Cold Water has nothing to do with the Water Heater after the "T"
Sounds like there is 1 of 2 things going on since the Water Heater works on Pressure
1- Not enough Pressure getting in
2-Not enough water getting out

If I was concentrating on just the Hot water I am Leaning towards the Drip tube And Hot water outlet


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

Onehipcat said:


> Problem with looking for the tubes. I took off the metal flex pipes off the top, and no obvious ways to check for the anode or tube. Looks like maybe the connection threaded pipes might be able to be taken out from the top, but not a wise choice I would think.


those are the tudes and outlets http://waterheatersca.com/?p=33


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of junk entered your hot water system when it was refilled and got caught in the fixtures. I would start unhooking fixtures and checking flows at each one.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

COLDIRON said:


> Sounds like a bunch of junk entered your hot water system when it was refilled and got caught in the fixtures. I would start unhooking fixtures and checking flows at each one.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You start at one end or the other, not in the middle.

Check the water heater from the drain down valve with a hose to make sure you are getting full flow/pressure out of the water heater do this without turning off the inlet valve. This will tell you whether or not you're having a problem with the shut off valve.

If it isn't that, then you'll need to go to each fixture you're having problems with, tear them apart and clean out the guts.


----------



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, I totally drained the thing, dripped dry if you will, let it refill, changed the top element control thing. 
After research, I agree with you guys about it possibly being a drip tube, and or an uptake problem. I have taken the 2 tubes off the top of the tank, and to identify which is which, I turned the main back on, and of course, had great pressure in. 
So, CLR, and Liquid Plumber where put through the Hot Out tube, directly, and cleared out fine, a little bit of black stuff coming out of the bathroom faucet, then going clear. 

So anyways, I looked into the top of the tank, from where both hoses come out of the top, cold in/hot out, and cannot see how to get any "
inner tubing" out.....

Thanks or the help, and for some reason I didnt get the note that there were even more responses.
I just dont want to have to buy a new one. So I need details on how to fix the dip tube.... I understand the innards of the thing, but dont see how to replace it, and havent seen a replacement tube at Home Depot...


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

> So, CLR, and Liquid Plumber where put through the Hot Out tube, directly, and cleared out fine, a little bit of black stuff coming out of the bathroom faucet, then going clear.


All I can say about that is OMG! Did you read the back of the bottle? POISON!! I wouldn't use that stuff in a drain line, let alone a potable water system. 

The blockage(s) were most likely in the aerators at each fixture. Common problem any time and old system is shut down then turned back on. Remove your aerators.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Might as well throw that heater away if you put liquid plumber inside of it. :no:


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Alan said:


> Might as well throw that heater away if you put liquid plumber inside of it. :no:


I agree. If you can't afford a new one, maybe check Habitat for Humanity if you have one in your area. Sometimes you can find one just a few years old for 50 bucks or so. Check Craigslist, local newspaper, etc.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

https://www.habitat.org/cd/env/restore.aspx


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Also after you've replaced the water heater, have the water tested by a professional. 

"Hey, Culligan man!"


----------

